
How much data do you think Google collects from it's free services? - laci27
How much data do you think Google collects from it&#x27;s free services like DNS, CDN (Google Fonts) etc.
I&#x27;m not referring to obviously data driven services (email, search, analytics, maps, translate, captcha etc), nor services that have a  clear commercial purpose (Chrome, Android)
======
laci27
I see nothing wrong in collecting data from the services that have a clear
commercial intent: search, email, maps,captcha,chrome,android etc.

But I would have problems if Google where to log (and keep) queries to 8.8.8.8
or utilize that data in any way.

------
Zekio
Everything

No more no less

~~~
laci27
But their DNS service is recommended to everyone in oppressed countries,
routers have it by default, Linux distro's (even security oriented ones) have
it by default... ..and Open Fonts and other projects hosted on their CDN...
They are the champions of a better web, making the web better, faster, safer,
more beautiful.

Do you really think they collect and store all that data? All the logins, all
the DNS queries, all the hits to the CDN?

~~~
Zekio
It is how google works, make stuff freely available, collect data, use it to
make money by showing targeted advertisements

